# Let It Ride - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

a BTO classic: this video covers how i play this great tune....thanks for watching!

Let It Ride/BTO (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr - YouTube


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

very cool! It is great when people take the time to do a lesson like this...Cheers!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for giving your time to check it out....dale.


----------

